# Finding job as a landscape architect



## Cihan (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm a Landscape Architect with 3 years of work experience from Turkey and i've got my accreditation from VETASSESS and I would like to move forward with my application process. What I would like to learn is, what are the odds to get a job as landscape architect in Australia. 

I know it depends on each person but what I've read early in other posts were mostly disappointing about finding jobs genereally in Australia.


----------



## Benchong Dee (Apr 5, 2015)

Congratulations for passing the assessment. May I know what is your degree? I am planning also to take the Landscape Architect assessment but my degree is in Architecture. I have 8 yrs of experience as a landscape designer..


----------



## Cihan (Mar 26, 2015)

Benchong Dee said:


> Congratulations for passing the assessment. May I know what is your degree? I am planning also to take the Landscape Architect assessment but my degree is in Architecture. I have 8 yrs of experience as a landscape designer..


I have bachelor degree in Landscape Architecture. I work as a landscape supervisor in construction sector ( hotels, residential areas etc.)


----------

